# Ridgid DP15000 drill press broke and part is obsolete...HELP!



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

I broke my drill press today it was the rack which is the toothed strip that is on the column that allows the table to go up and down. I have called every parts supplier and it is obsolete. Has anyone had this problem? Is there another manufacturer's part that will work? Is there an alternative fix?

Help!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok…here's what you do. You're gonna need a live goat, a dead chicken and a catapult….wait wait…that's the fix for a craftsman drill press. Not sure about the ridgid… :-(


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you have the rack pieces?
They can be brazed together, may need a little touchup with a disk grinder.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#
sells gear racks and matching pinion gears, but you'd have to do some finagling to make things fit.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Wait, obsolete? That's not good.
Did you file a claim through your lifetime warranty. A lot of times they won't have a replacement part but they will give you a new tool. It happened to me three times with the Ridgid bench sander.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Might check here or call: Looks like Ridgid and Ryobi are somehow together.

Part # 6 in the last schematic

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/ridgid-parts-dp1550-p-462368.html


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Tool parts direct has them in stock. The diagram calls it a rack, part 4-6. It will run you 20 bucks. 
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/ridgid/DP15501


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

Crank I do have the pieces (all 3) and they may be an option.

Pintodeluxe this is an older model before One World Technologies bought the Ridgid brand so no lifetime warranty.

PaulDoug Ridgid parts does not have this part… Ridgid and Ryobi are owned by One World Technologies.

Pintodeluxe toolpartsdiect.com has a rack for a model DP15501 as per your attachment but the part #'s for a DP15000 rack are not the same. Do you know if that part is the same for a DP15501 as for a DP15000?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure on that one.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Take the rack to a metal fabrication shop and have it welded.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

how is the ridged different than most other drill presses? find one close enough to work.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

You have an Emerson made DP that's prior to One World and has a lifetime "Warranty". The newer Ridgid's by One World have a lifetime "Service Agreement". Call Ridgid and see what they can do for you.

You might also look into Sears for the part. Emerson made the Craftsman 113 series DPs. One of those should fit yours.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I broke mine too at a very low point on the column. I had it welded first and that worked quite awhile, but I broke it again (my fault). I then made a wooden bandage and hose clamped it to hold the two ends together and it works perfect now, but I can't swing the table horizontally anymore. I should get a new one, but haven't felt the need yet.

I would think these are all pretty similar like Don said. You might take a piece of yours with and compare it with floor models in the store to see if the gearing is similar so you can order one.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

Or just use a car jack and something between it and the bottom of the table to raise and lower it. Your clamp is still good right?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

How are you guys breaking the racks?
I have the ridgid dp too and it's been fine.
Just curious so I know what to avoid.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Nitewalker - In my experience you need to keep the column and the top and bottom collars clean and lubricated. The rack will twist as you move the table side to side if it's not completely free. If the rack twists too far it will break. Dirt build up in the bottom collar is the main culprit. Also, if you have a shop with extreme humidity changes, you have to watch out for the rack rusting to the column.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You could also try to attach/tap the broken pieces to a thin strip of stainless steel ,there's enough slack in the pinion for it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Got it Tom, thanks.
I keep my pole clean and lubed (no giggity…).


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Welding is not as good an option as purchasing new. If it can be had new for twenty bucks as suggested I would opt for that choise otherwise if that doesn't work get it welded.which will cost you at least twenty bucks probably LOL keep us posted on your decision. Alistair


----------



## tomp3v8 (Jan 29, 2014)

the rack on my press broke today about 10" from the bottom
FIX for now a 1/2×1/4 stainless bar hose clamped (4) I never lower the table
that low


----------



## rootyb (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry for the thread necro, but I figured this could be useful for people that end up here by googling "ridgid dp15000 rack" (like I did).

I just wanted to verify that the rack for a craftsman 113 series drill press *does* work on the DP15000. I just installed mine and it fits perfectly.

So, if you're still around, tefinn, great advice!


----------

